# NCL Accepting "ALL" Bids for SS United States - Is Scrapping Next?



## HellsKitchenCarl (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello All,

The SS United States Conservancy sent out a Red Alert a few days ago stating that NCL and its parent company Gent (the former Star Cruises) has let bids go for the United States - scrappers seem to be the only ones bidding. The Conservancy has launched an all hands fundraising to help.

Here's the Conservancy's website:

http://www.ssunitedstatesconservancy.org


Here's the Conservancy YouTube spot:

SS United States: A Call to Arms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgI8B5iKV2c


Here are a few articles from the press:

New York Post:

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion...3xkx8jhKjBIVBL


Marine Log:

http://www.marinelog.com/DOCS/NEWSMM...0mar00023.html


DNAinfo.com:

http://www.dnainfo.com/20100304/manh...n-may-get-sunk


Join The SS United States Group and follow developments and learn the history of this great ship:

The SS United States Group

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TheSSUnitedStatesGroup/


Cheers all!

Carl-


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Since duplicate posts in multiple threads are discouraged - 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=17182
Your other thread has been deleted and this one left where it will probably get more attention.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

It is inevitable and probably for the best, it is sad to see such a ship rotting away.


----------



## HellsKitchenCarl (Feb 11, 2008)

*Scrapping the SS United States*

Hello All,

This short but interesting piece about the United States was posted to The SS United States Group just a little while ago. Though I've heard it countless times, I'm still always awestruck by the quality and workmanship that went into this ship.

Read on:

Scrapping the SS United States 
Ron Oyer on 3/4/2010

Scrapping the SS United States 
Ron Oyer on 3/4/2010

http://maritimeprof essional. com/Blogs/ Scrapping- the-SS-United- States/March- 2010/Scrapping- the-SS-United- States.aspx

A bit of history that deserves a better ending.

Rumor has it that NCL is looking to scrap the SS United States. A more dignified end for her might be sinking her as a reef as she has been stripped of all asbestos. Doing this would make an interesting dive site and a great haven for all sorts of marine life. A shame to see such a technically advanced ship of her time scrapped. The original buyer (Hadley) would have been better off to crank her up and market her for what she was with some detuning of the plant. MarAd maintained her for years in a great state of readiness and the gov't had many pipe dream projects for her, school ship, troop ship, hospital ship, etc. Let her go with dignity rather than send her up on the breakers beach. As for a restoration, money spent on the restoration could well fund a modern, no frills school ship for use by the state maritime academies. Better yet, how about a marine fuels and emmissions training and research center dedicated to the engineers who "kept the lights burning" on the Big U.

I had a few friends that sailed on her including one true seaman, Capt. Bill Kolbe who went on to be Marine Superintendent for US Lines. I looked after her for awhile during my days at MarAd including her pre-sale dry docking. When we docked her the steel work was in excellent condition, the boilers and machinery in great shape thanks to dehumidification. The buyer had grandiose ideas of redecorating but hadn't a clue with regards to SOLAS and other criteria. At that time we could have flashed her up and got underway with few problems. During the dry docking one of the last Chiefs and US Line's Commodore, Messrs. Dixon and Alexanderson were present. At the last minute as we prepared to get underway and tugs were standing by, the salvage surveyor abruptly tried to stop the shift due to the absence of welded shaft locks on the shaft coupling flanges. He was worried about the possibility of the shafts turning and damage to the gears. Not knowing the ship was fitted with unique turning gears one could understand his concern however, the clock was ticking for the pilots and tugs and the dock was waiting. The Chief reassured him with a remarkable fact "I had one engine on the jack and we were doing 30 knots at the time, I don't think they'll roll under tow to the dock". With that said and a call to his office we were off. During the dry docking Nick Bachko was also present. He was one of the supervisors of the ships initial construction. It was impressive to see him dart off to take yard personnel to the many tank top covers, etc just like it was yesterday. Was easy to get lost on her as I did one day while taking a couple of Navy Admirals around the ship.

Had to laugh as we were heading down to NorShipCo as we all stood on the bridge when I remarked about the spartan interior of the wheelhouse which resembled a bridge on a Navy ship. Commodore Alexanderson remarked abruptly "I had all I need here to do my job". One couldn't have said it better. When I think back to those days It makes me realize how much I miss the company of true seamen. Brings to mind a saying of an old mentor who will remain unnamed. "Many go to sea however, few are true seamen".

One last thought, have to credit the builders NNS&DD, the workmanship in her could not be duplicated today, especially the aluminum of the superstructure. Reminds me of the bridge wings falling of Navy ships in the 70's and problems with transition bonding of the aluminum/steel structures. Wonder how those old timers had it figued out in the 50's. 

Cheers,

Carl

The SS United States Group


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

> especially the aluminum of the superstructure. Reminds me of the bridge wings falling of Navy ships in the 70's and problems with transition bonding of the aluminum/steel structures. Wonder how those old timers had it figued out in the 50's.


Easy they have rivetted joints between the aluminum and steel with a non-conducting gasket between. The problem is the gasket fails then you have corrosion of the joint. If the ship had been at sea working, her joint would have failed by now.


----------

